# Big Girls on CO



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Taken on a Olive streamer. Epic trip over thirty fish a day. Many huge fish over 8lbs


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Holy ****! If you don't mind tellin, what part of Colorado were you fishin?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

south platte river in shawnee CO
5280 anglers put us on them it was great!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

dbarham said:


> Wow


X2 here.....What's neat is that it doesn't look like very big water for the size fish you're catching. I knew a spring creek in Missouri about half that size that used to hold 5-7 lb. wild rainbows. Oh, and some of the most productive days were when the water was at least a little discolored, just as it appears to be in your photos.

Those are really nice fish....I wouldn't mind knowing the name of the water, either, although it's doubtful I'd ever make it up there. PM me if you wish....or not. Either way I'd understand.

OOPS....you must have posted while I was writing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are beautiful fish, outstanding!

If that isn't an endorsement for 5280, I don't know what could top it! I'll look them up next time I'm in Colorado. 

Really great fish!


----------

